# Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Driver problem in vista



## birbal (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello,
I have reinstall vista home premium edition in my compaq F750US note book.
But as soon as I start installtion WLAN driver Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Driver my pc hang up & restart. The wireless indicator light always remain orange actually it should turn to blue I guess.

Any idea ?

I downloaded driver's from HP's my product's official driver download web page.


----------



## birbal (Apr 15, 2008)

after 2-3 try I manage to isntall the driver but now it's showing yellow mark in device manager & it can't find my WLAN router.


----------



## birbal (Apr 15, 2008)

Guys plz plz help me ray: ray: ray:


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Birbil, you still out here, still having an issue?

I just got a new Compaq F762 (same as yours) Compaq decided to come out with a boatload of part numbers depending what store you get it from. Mine was at Staples for $399 and then it was the last one. So I got the display model for $319. Anyhow. Don't pay attention to the HP site, it's Bogus. According to it, my F762 doesn't have an Atheros, but it has a Broadcom. Well that's a crock. So, I picked another series in the F700 range and round the Atheros driver released by HP. Good to go on a standalone Vista install. Now using the preinstalled vista home premium with the bloated HP software, it needed no assistance. But I don't think they are tied together even though HP has a wireless assistant linked to the switch on the front of the laptop.

I'm still looking for a newer rev and I know there are some. V7.3 is the HP release and I think I've seen v7.6 or so floating around and unless something changed, Atheros is real thick headed about letting people download chipset drivers, seems like a total opposite of Realtek or Nvidia.

I have the AMD X2 version of the Compaq. The F700 I think is AMD and C700 is Intel Pentium Dual Core. I don't even know if one is supposed to be faster than the other. In the stores, the vista performance ratings for everything but video were nearly identical between the Athlon/Turion X2 and that Pentium Dual Core 1.73 (T2370)

For the first time in my life, HP didn't p*** me off. I was happy to learn that upgrading my ram would be a snap. Only one slot was filled with a Crucial PC5300 1GB so-dimm. Specs say the laptop will hold up to 3GB, so off to Fry's I went and Got myself a Transend PC5300 2GB and put it in the empty slot and Vista has a little more pep. Whatever anyone does. Turn off UAC and Windows Search, superfetch seems useless to me too. Those three things will let Vista keep pace with an XP box with just say 1GB ram. That's sad but at least the OS is usable with enough horses. Next on the list.... dump the Fujitsu 5400 and get myself a Travelstar 7200RPM HDD.

Hey if you need any help getting this to work, hit me up or post a reply here.

SMZ



birbal said:


> Guys plz plz help me ray: ray: ray:


----------



## birbal (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi SMZ,
Thanks for your reply mate.
I also bought from office depot the AMD one.

I tried my best to get it work but then I took it to HP's support center & they did following things to resolve WLAN issue.

1) Upgarde the BIOS to latest version.
2) Updated Motherboard chipset drivers
3) updated display drivers & it's done.... now I have fresh installed vista running on it without any bloat ware.

Now planning to upgrade my RAM


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

My laptop shipped with Bios F.05 which the new release is F.07.
First thing I did. Second thing was to use the Nvidia chipset drivers and not HP's. Finally. I did manage to find an Atheros driver that was released April 2008 and is Generic for the standard AR5xxx series.

I'm as good as new. As for the ram. Everywhere you look, the specs say 3GB is the max. I have 4GB in my Macbook Pro. I'm going to see if the capacity limit is also HP B.S. and see what I get. For now, I'm using the Crucial 1GB DDR2 stick + a 2GB Transend DDR Stick giving me 3GB total.

My guess the laptop is so new that since HP put 1GB in it and left one free. The max is 2GB for the empty slot. But I will put that theory to test soon.

Last but not least, perhaps the funniest story. Using HP's Home Premium install with all the ram gobbling software, I went to system properties and it indicated 3.0GB of ram even though I allocated 64mb or 128mb of "dedicated" video ram as they call it in the bios.

Funny though, I left the recovery partition intact, but nuked the Home Premium partition and installed Vista Ultimate. Now the system info shows 29xx (not service pack installed yet) lowered onboard ram to 64MB now it's 3007mb. Who knows.

Glad your up. I don't know what you paid, but for $319, this is a bargain like black Friday though this isn't a Celeron either 

Take Care.
SMZ



birbal said:


> Hi SMZ,
> Thanks for your reply mate.
> I also bought from office depot the AMD one.
> 
> ...


----------



## need-drivers (Sep 19, 2008)

For the guy that got the drivers, where did you get them from. I got a compaq CQ50-105NR from bestgarbage, for 399, then they lowered the price to 379. I have an Atheros Wifi also, but it won't connect. For the guy that found the drivers where did you get them from? That would help a lot of people out that are looking for them. I found a site that had an item called driver detective that is supposed to look find your missing drivers, is that the program you used or is it some spyware, claiming to be a driver update?:4-dontkno


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I assume that you have seen this site... ??

http://www.atheros.cz/

which brings up this site w/ drivers from Jan 2007 -

http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5007&system=3

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

